# Schutzbleche Rose Backroad Carbon



## Nightx (20. November 2022)

Hallo

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Schutzbleche für ein Rose Backroad Carbon. Ich habe steckbare von SKS ausprobiert, aber das ist eine absolute Grütze. 

Hat jemand hier welche als Empfehlung für den Winter?


----------



## Pumukel87 (20. November 2022)

Ich habe das selbe Problem und wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Ich habe das Backroad mit den 27,5er Laufräder.
Mir wurde dieses Schutzblech im Chat empfohlen:








						Edge AL Schutzblech Set mit Streben | ROSE Bikes
					

Die extra langen Alu-Profile im SKS Edge AL Schutzblech Set sind Radsc




					www.rosebikes.de
				



dazu braucht man dann noch eine Strebe. 
Das Schutzblech passt an mehreren Stellen leider nicht. Evtl. könnte es bei der 28" Version passen, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.

Jetzt wurde mir dieses empfohlen:








						Speedrocker Schutzblech-Set Road Gravel | ROSE Bikes
					

Mit dem Schutzblech-Set für die schnelle Montage an Rennrad und Gravel




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Aber so richtig sicher waren die Rose Mitarbeiter sich da scheinbar auch nicht, ob das dann wirklich passt. Schade, ich hatte eigentlich das Backroad genommen, da ich dachte ich bekomme hier "alles aus einem Guss". Jetzt kann ich mir Schutzbleche auf Verdacht bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightx (20. November 2022)

Lass von den Speedrockern die Finger. Die hat man mir auch empfohlen und ich habe gestern versucht sie anzubringen. 
Die Gabel ist von dem Design nicht dafür geeignet noch fand ich das für mich das ganze akzeptabel halten würde. Auf einem Roadbike vielleicht noch aber damit Wurzeln oder auch Schotter zu befahren ohne das die Teile verrutschen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dazu kann man vorne die Strebe auf der Seiter der Bremse nicht montieren da man keinen Zugang zur Gabel hat. In meinen Augen rausgeschmissenes Geld. 

Generell wirkt der Qualitätsanspruch von den Dingern eher so das ich die auf einem 50 Euro Bike für die Fahrt zum Bahnhof montieren würde. Da wäre es vielleicht noch ok und ein Verlust zu verkraften.


----------



## Pumukel87 (20. November 2022)

Danke für die Warnung!
Keine Ahnung welche wir dann noch nutzen könnten. 
Ich habe Rose vorhin nochmal angeschrieben und gefragt ob Sie das eigentlich nicht mal testen könnten.
Auf Verdacht Schutzbleche bestellen bis ein passendes dabei ist finde ich eigentlich nicht so geil. 
Zudem bräuchte ich eigentlich jetzt schon passende Bleche zum pendeln.


----------



## Nightx (20. November 2022)

Ich hatte mir die SKS zum Glück im Angebot geholt. das war jetzt nicht so viel verbranntes Geld zu mal es von Rose empfohlen wurde......


----------



## Nightx (20. November 2022)

Allein der Abstand zu dem vorderen Teil sieht schon komisch aus


----------



## Pumukel87 (20. November 2022)

Na das sieht ja mal nicht so aus als hätte man das gerne am Rad :-D


----------



## Nightx (20. November 2022)

Richtig. Mehr für Leute denen alle egal ist.


----------



## Josef_Fischer (26. November 2022)

Ich bin auch immer mal wieder am Schauen nach Schutzblechen und habe diese auf meiner Liste. Da ich noch keine gekauft habe, kann ich leider nicht sagen ob die wirklich passen und wie gut sie sind:








						The Original Wingee by Herkelmann - herkelmannbikes
					

Ob das Wingee passt, kannst du mit Hilfe unserer Montagehinweise und Schablonen prüfen.




					herkelmannbikes.com
				








						Schutzblech 791 | ALUMEE - Hebie. Seit 1868 aus Bielefeld.
					

Schutzbleche Made in Bielefeld, Germany - Unsere Produkte vereinen Qualtiät und Design! Informieren Sie sich hier über unsere Steckbleche und festen Bleche




					www.hebie.de
				




Könnte es sein, dass die bei der Randonneur-Version des Backroad eh verbaut sind? 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Pumukel87 (6. Dezember 2022)

Josef_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer mal wieder am Schauen nach Schutzblechen und habe diese auf meiner Liste. Da ich noch keine gekauft habe, kann ich leider nicht sagen ob die wirklich passen und wie gut sie sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht bestelle ich mir die ersten für 27,5 mal, 99€ für Schutzbleche sind aber halt auch echt ne Ansage!

Ich muss sagen ich bin da von Rose ziemlich enttäuscht. Da kommt nicht als „…probier mal die…, …oder Test doch die mal…, …wenn die nicht passen dann weiß ich auch nicht…“
Auf die konkrete Nachfrage ob Sie das selbst schon getestet haben kam keine Antwort. Für mich ist das Schutzblech essenziell am Gravelbike, da ich damit pendele und nicht immer die dreckigen Taschen und Sachen in der Arbeit haben will.
Bei der Bestellung des Backroads habe ich auch konkret danach gefragt…


----------



## Mo306 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe heute an meinem Backroad AL folgende Schutzbleche montiert:
SKS Germany Bluemels Style 28“ Schutzblech-Set 46 mm extra lang​Rose Bestell-Nr. 233356401

Die wurden mir ebenfalls vom Rose Mitarbeiter empfohlen. 
In Kombination mit den 700C Laufrädern und dem Schwalbe G One R in 40mm Breite passt das ausgesprochen gut! 
Extra lang ist hier tatsächlich ernst gemeint. Das Vordere Blech endet etwa 11cm über dem Boden. Durch entfernen der Kunststoff Enden könnte man etwa 10cm kürzer werden. 
Optisch finde ich die Bleche sehr passend zum Backroad Rahmen. 
Auch die Kombi mit dem Tubus Fly Evo passt super. 

Also von meiner Seite eine klare Empfehlung! 

Gruß 
Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumukel87 (8. Dezember 2022)

Mo306 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute an meinem Backroad AL folgende Schutzbleche montiert:
> SKS Germany Bluemels Style 28“ Schutzblech-Set 46 mm extra lang​Rose Bestell-Nr. 233356401
> 
> Die wurden mir ebenfalls vom Rose Mitarbeiter empfohlen.
> ...


Hi Mo,

für die 700er Laufräder mag das auch stimmen, kann mir auch vorstellen das die mir empfohlenen Edge AL da gut passen, nur habe ich ein Backroad mit 650b Laufrädern….

Mir wurden jetzt die Speedrocker empfohlen. Ein fest verbautes gibt es für das 650b gibt es wohl nicht…sehr schade….hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst….


----------

